# Bush, the GOP's idea of a good President



## AZ Jim (Jul 9, 2015)

Here is the same guy who never saw combat, who slept out his obligation in his Texas daddies National Guard really "helps" wounded troops.


*To Help US Veterans Charity, George W. Bush Charged $100,000*



*news.yahoo.com*/help-us-veterans-charity-george-w-bush-charged-225504539.html
By MEGAN CHUCHMACH and BRIAN ROSS 17 hours ago                

 



                  Former President George W. Bush charged $100,000 to speak  at a charity fundraiser for U.S. military veterans severely wounded in  Iraq and Afghanistan, and former First Lady Laura Bush collected $50,000 to appear a year earlier, officials of the Texas-based Helping a Hero charity confirmed to ABC News.
 The former President was also provided with a private jet to travel to Houston at a cost of $20,000, the officials said.
 The charity, which helps to provide specially-adapted homes  for veterans who lost limbs and suffered other severe injuries in “the  war on terror in Iraq and Afghanistan,” said the total $170,000  expenditure was justified because the former President and First Lady  offered discounted fees and helped raise record amounts in contributions  at galas held in 2011 and 2012.
 “It was great because he reduced his normal fee of $250,000 down to  $100,000,” said Meredith Iler, the former chairman of the charity.

However, a recent report by Politico said the former President’s fees typically ranged between $100,000 and $175,000 during those years.
*One of the wounded vets who served on the charity’s board  told ABC News he was outraged that his former commander in chief would  charge any fee to speak on behalf of men and women he ordered into  harm's way.
 “For him to be paid to raise money for veterans that were  wounded in combat under his orders, I don’t think that’s right,” said  former Marine Eddie Wright, who lost both hands in a rocket attack in Fallujah, Iraq in 2004.
 “You sent me to war,” added Wright speaking of the former  President. “I was doing what you told me to do, gladly for you and our  country and I have no regrets. But it’s kind of a slap in the face.”*
 


  Former first lady Laura Bush speaks at the U.S. Chamber of Commerce Foundation's Hiring Our Hero …

Bill Clinton Cashed In When Hillary Became Secretary of State
Clinton Foundation Taking Money From Accused Rights Violator
Do you  have information about this or another story? CLICK HERE to send your  confidential tip in to Brian Ross and the ABC News Investigative Unit.
 Former U.S. Presidents have turned the speaker’s circuit into a major source of income for their post-presidential years. Ronald Reagan faced criticism in 1989 for accepting $2 million for speeches in Japan. Bill Clinton has brought in more than $100 million in post-presidential speaking fees. Bush, similarly, recognized the opportunity, reportedly telling  author Robert Draper he planned to "replenish the ol' coffers" on the  lecture circuit. But as the commander-in-chief responsible for the  prosecution of two bloody wars, Bush has faced a unique dilemma when it  has come to addressing military veterans groups.
 A spokesperson for former President Bill Clinton said he  "has never received" a speaking fee for addressing a veterans' group. A  spokesperson for former President Bush’s father, George Herbert Walker  Bush, said it has been several years since the elder Bush had given a  speech, but said that he did not recall a fee being requested for  charity events. On a “handful of occasions” Bush Sr.'s appearance may  have been underwritten to cover costs for the charities, spokesman Jim  McGrath said. H.W. Bush reportedly appeared at a Helping a Hero event in  2008.
 Former Secretary of Defense Robert Gates  was the featured speaker at last year’s Helping a Hero charity  fundraiser and did not charge a fee. A representative for former  President Jimmy Carter said he does not have a specific policy but often donates his honoraria to the Carter Center.
 A lawyer for Helping a Hero, Christopher Tritico, said he  could not answer why former President George W. Bush did not speak for  free.
 “I think it's a valid question for the former President,” he said.  “It's not a valid question for a charity who raised an extra million  dollars.”
 According to the charity’s yearly reports to the IRS, it raised about  $2,450,000, after expenses, from the 2012 gala where President Bush  spoke. The following year, the gala netted the charity substantially  less, about $1,000,000.
 Speaking and traveling fees for the former President were paid by the  charity, but the amount was underwritten by a private donor, the  charity lawyer said.
 A spokesperson for the former President, Freddy Ford,  confirmed the payment but declined to comment on the criticism over the  $100,000 speaking fee from the veterans' charity.
 In an e-mail statement, Ford said, “President Bush has made  helping veterans one of his highest priorities in his post presidency.”
 He said the former President has hosted golf tournaments and  mountain bike rides for veterans and was working on the Bush  Institute’s Military Service Initiative to help “give returning veterans  the first-class support they deserve.”
CLICK HERE to follow the Brian Ross Investigative Unit on Facebook.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 9, 2015)

Anyone want to defend this?


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Anyone want to defend this?



The only inkling of a defense would be the record amount of money raised at the event(what's that number again). But as stated he sent/ordered the affected troops to a fate that needs events like this to correct/offset someone else's or in this case his decision. 

I want to focus on this but this is like a government or private sectors union dream of job security-create problem then get paid to fix it.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 9, 2015)

You beat me to it, Jim -- I saw this last night and was going to post it!  I personally think this is indefensible.  Greed, pure and simple!


----------



## Don M. (Jul 9, 2015)

So far, in this 21st Century, we have had a couple of real "Doozies" occupying the White House....IMO.  The bad thing is that with the current crop of announced candidates, it appears that we may have to live with "3 In a Row".


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 9, 2015)

Don had this President been given a fair shake he would have been more effective as it is he will go down in history as one of the best.  He had everything against him from day one.


----------



## BobF (Jul 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Anyone want to defend this?



Not defending their speech charges.   All politicians seem to do this, including Clinton and Obama, and others.   Seems pretty high no matter who it is.

Just no end of this personal attacks on this forum.   No need for such personal hate at all.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Don had this President been given a fair shake he would have been more effective as it is he will go down in history as one of the best.  He had everything against him from day one.



It is a Given that each new President must devote some time to correcting the mistakes of the previous administration.  History will begin to judge Obama's Presidency in another decade or two.  Obama has certainly had his fair share of hostility from Congress...but that is Not without Precedence.  Think back to the days of Reagan, when Tip O'Neill was the Speaker of the House.  Those two fought like cats and dogs over every issue that came up.  However, at the end of the day, they got together in private, and found a way to compromise, and move things forward.  They probably had a "beer summit", and had an intelligent discussion...out of the media limelight...and ironed out their differences.  How many times do you think that Obama and Boehner have sat down together to discuss an issue?  How many times do you think that Obama has extended such an invitation??   The closest thing to a "beer summit" that Obama has initiated was back in his early days as President when the media jumped all over an incident between a Black professor, and a White cop who was responding to a 911 call about a home break in. 

Nope, I'm quite sure that Barack Obama is a very nice person....but, IMO, he has come up Very Short in the Leadership Skills arena.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 9, 2015)

BobF said:


> Not defending their speech charges.   All politicians seem to do this, including Clinton and Obama, and others.   Seems pretty high no matter who it is.
> 
> *Just no end of this personal attacks on this forum.   No need for such personal hate at all.*


Bob would you kindly point out the "personal attacks" on this post?  I really want to understand you but man it is very hard.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 9, 2015)

BobF said:


> Not defending their speech charges.   All politicians seem to do this, including Clinton and Obama, and others.   Seems pretty high no matter who it is.
> *All politicians seem to do this, including Clinton and Obama
> 
> 
> ...



Bob would you kindly point out the "personal attacks" on this post?  I really want to understand you but man it is very hard.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 9, 2015)

meh


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 9, 2015)

Falcon said:


> meh



So you learned a childish way to say you don't care.  You are a vet.  I am ashamed for you.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Bob would you kindly point out the "personal attacks" on this post?  I really want to understand you but man it is very hard.




Haven't you figured it out?  If you disagree with what Bob thinks... or dislike one of the politicians he likes... it's a personal attack...


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 9, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Haven't you figured it out?  If you disagree with what Bob thinks... or dislike one of the politicians he likes... it's a personal attack...



He want's a person attack, I am just the ole boy who can deliver.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> He want's a person attack, I am just the ole boy who can deliver.




Why bother....  He's always feeling attacked anyway


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 9, 2015)

Don M. said:


> It is a Given that each new President must devote some time to correcting the mistakes of the previous administration.  History will begin to judge Obama's Presidency in another decade or two.  Obama has certainly had his fair share of hostility from Congress...but that is Not without Precedence.  Think back to the days of Reagan, when Tip O'Neill was the Speaker of the House.  Those two fought like cats and dogs over every issue that came up.  However, at the end of the day, they got together in private, and found a way to compromise, and move things forward.  They probably had a "beer summit", and had an intelligent discussion...out of the media limelight...and ironed out their differences.  How many times do you think that Obama and Boehner have sat down together to discuss an issue?  How many times do you think that Obama has extended such an invitation??   The closest thing to a "beer summit" that Obama has initiated was back in his early days as President when the media jumped all over an incident between a Black professor, and a White cop who was responding to a 911 call about a home break in.
> 
> Nope, I'm quite sure that Barack Obama is a very nice person....but, IMO, he has come up Very Short in the Leadership Skills arena.




Obama is our first black President, don't let's pretend it didn't matter.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 9, 2015)

I don't care what his brother did in the White House,Jeb is his own man.
Unless someone comes along better,I think Ill stick with him.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 9, 2015)

You can do that Davey and have fun doing it.


----------



## BobF (Jul 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Bob would you kindly point out the "personal attacks" on this post?  I really want to understand you but man it is very hard.



Why do folks have to make such an issue out of Republican or Democrat on this forum.   Why not post some facts without attempting to smear someone.   I do it myself when forced to defend a post I put up.   Why is the US economy so bad as it is these days?   Because of our current government and that means our leaderless President is the problem.

There I have just done so.   I wish I had more definition but that is hard to find in a secret acting government.   Why are we not having public debates in the Congress as we should have.   None as our leader just doesn't care as long as things go his way.   All our spending should go through debates in our Congress, not just some idea for billions of dollars as our President demands.   All his items to spend on should be brought forward in the Congress and debated and the idea modified, upgraded, reduced, or tossed as the Congress determines.

There you go Jim, just putting folks down for being a Republican so I respond against our President for not allowing the spending to be debated and approved by items as it should be.

Republicans must be hated, Democrats must be hated, why?   That is the point I keep trying to make.   I have no problem saying good of a Democrat I feel is better than what we have.   I have many times said I think Hillary will be better than what we have at least as far as the economy will go.   She may also be better in other areas too.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 9, 2015)

I don't hate Republicans because they are Republicans...  I despise their ideology.... which IMO is idiocy.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 9, 2015)

I give up.  This guy is amazing.  Like I said, at least for now, I give up.


----------



## Glinda (Jul 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Don had this President been given a fair shake he would have been more effective as it is he will go down in history as one of the best.  He had everything against him from day one.



Jim, I'm a little confused here.  Surely you're not talking about so-called "President" George W. Bush in this post?!  Please clarify.  Thanks!


----------



## Glinda (Jul 9, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> View attachment 19234I don't care what his brother did in the White House,Jeb is his own man.
> Unless someone comes along better,I think Ill stick with him.



If this member of the Bush Crime Family manages to steal the presidency as his brother did, you can kiss your Social Security good-bye.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 9, 2015)

Glinda, I was referring to the "fighter pilot hero" who played with obsolete jets in Texas while specifically directing on his National Guard entrance application "NO FOREIGN ASSIGNMENTS", yet sent thousands into battles in the Middle East.  Now, he gets paid to help them raise private money to help these wounded and maimed heroes.


----------



## BobF (Jul 9, 2015)

Glinda said:


> If this member of the Bush Crime Family manages to steal the presidency as his brother did, you can kiss your Social Security good-bye.



Very unlikely as Social Security is not a part of our budgets anyway.    It is money taken from our employees wages and the employers finances too.   I have proof of this if you want me to post it, I will.   If you ever worked you should know this was always noted on your pay slip.   SS XX.XX and that was your half of the taking and that money was put in a special fund only for uses by the SS department to meet their demands.   Unfortunately the politicians keep taking from the SS fund for specific reasons.   I wonder how they will ever pay back their borrowed funds to SS if the country keeps claiming to be broke with their high debt now of over 18 trillion dollars.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 9, 2015)

Glinda said:


> If this member of the Bush Crime Family manages to steal the presidency as his brother did, you can kiss your Social Security good-bye.



I completely agree Glinda! I can't understand how any seniors can even consider voting for someone like this.  Sanders addresses "Jeb's" stance on SS here.




> Democratic presidential candidate, Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-VT) took down Jeb Bush for proposing massive cuts to Social Security.





> In a statement, Sen. Sanders said:
> _
> I have a hard time understanding what world Gov. Bush and his billionaire backers live in. __At a time when more than half of the American people have less than $10,000 in savings, it would be a disaster to cut Social Security benefits by raising the retirement age.
> 
> ...





> ​Sanders was responding toJeb Bush's plan to force Americans to work longer by raising the retirement age .
> 
> Jeb Bush has not learned from the mistakes of his brother. Harming Social Security is a de facto position for every Republican presidential candidate during the primary, but Bush has run afoul of the biggest Social Security defender in the 2016 field.
> 
> ...


----------



## BobF (Jul 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I give up.  This guy is amazing.  Like I said, at least for now, I give up.



So what is wrong with me not liking all the HATE nonsense.

I don't hate Obama one bit.   But the way he has messed up our economy is just not something we should all love or adore.   He has messed up as our leader.   Still no reason to hate the person.   He does have some good attributes.   Just replace him as soon as possible.


----------



## BobF (Jul 9, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I completely agree Glinda! I can't understand how any seniors can even consider voting for someone like this.  Sanders addresses "Jeb's" stance on SS here.



I wish I had the link right now but I don't.   There has been a write up about Republican millionaires and Democrat millionaires.   As I remember the article there was near a balance between the two parties.   So blaming one parties millionaires makes no sense at all.

I just looked and find that now it is pretty much equal but the Democrat do lead in party receiving support from millionaires.   Both links are from last year.

http://www.ijreview.com/2014/02/116...p-donors-agree-democrat-party-new-party-rich/

I also looked at billionaires and again pretty close to both parties getting the same support.

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/article/2014/jun/23/do-many-billionaires-support-democratic-party/


----------



## Don M. (Jul 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Obama is our first black President, don't let's pretend it didn't matter.



I find it somewhat interesting that many Obama supporters seem to dwell on his "Blackness"....as if that's supposed to be some sort of Excuse, or "Crutch".  Even though it seems that most people consider Obama to be Black, the truth is that he is Half White.  His mother was White, and he was mostly raised by his White Mother, and her White Parents...after his Black father abandoned the family after 3 years, and went back to Kenya.  

Black...White...or Purple...color should not be considered an excuse for the shortcomings of a person in a position of power.  When a person assumes the Presidency, "Results" are the ONLY thing that really matters...and in that regard, I doubt that History will look upon Obama as being one of our better leaders.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 9, 2015)

Whether Obama has been a good or poor president I leave for others to judge but the first president of colour, like the first Catholic president, has been a sign of a maturing nation that has been prepared to contemplate what was previously unthinkable. It will be the same when a woman or a Jew achieves this high office - confirmation of equality and opportunity for all.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 9, 2015)

As a Vietnam vet I've learned to view reckless, ill conceived military ventures to be much more than mere lunacy.    I know that it's a difficult undertaking to prove that a former president's actions were tantamount to "war crimes", it's a proposition that has the potential to just tear a country apart.   With the current political atmosphere being right at the "tearing point" as it is, pursuing any criminal allegations against former president GW Bush would be an exercise in futility.


----------



## BobF (Jul 10, 2015)

And also it would be shown that it was not Bush himself that wanted the Iraq war reopened after over 10 years of Saddams nasty ways in spite of the UN's watch over things.   There was a British General that really pushed for a reorganization of troops and a move against Iraq to end Saddams reign of terror over the people.   It became a popular thing to do and was not at all Bush who set the stage.   It was more of a common disgust of what was going on in Iraq by many folks around the world.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/1561891/Gen-Sir-Mike-Jackson-attacks-US-over-Iraq.html
 

               By Con Coughlin and Neil Tweedie

         12:01AM BST 01 Sep 2007

Clip

Sir Mike says he satisfied himself on the legality of invading Iraq by  careful study of the relevant UN Security Council resolutions and  concluded that action was "legitimate under international law without a  'second' resolution.

Clip

Gen Sir Mike Jackson was a leader in the preparations and it was not just Bush as too many people claim.

Far too many anti Bush lies going on these days.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> So you learned a childish way to say you don't care.  You are a vet.  I am ashamed for you.



Ya  know, if you're happy, satisfied and contented with YOUR  president and politics the way they are now, why do you keep
bashing conservatives?  Does it give you a thrill to keep stirring the pot, ya know  like a guy with  ego problems?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 10, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Ya  know, if you're happy, satisfied and contented with YOUR  president and politics the way they are now, why do you keep
> bashing conservatives?  Does it give you a thrill to keep stirring the pot, ya know  like a guy with  ego problems?



Let me ask you in return are you satisfied to blow off a story about a "conservative" ex President who steals from wounded veterans?  It's not 'stirring the pot' or ego, it's concern for my country.


----------



## Lon (Jul 10, 2015)

I just heard that he donated the speaking fee to the charity.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 10, 2015)

Lon said:


> I just heard that he donated the speaking fee to the charity.



The pressure was too much maybe.  But, even if he did Lon, he diverted 150 from the wounded vets, _to give to another charity_?  Smells funny.


----------



## BobF (Jul 10, 2015)

*I just heard that he donated the speaking fee to the charity.
*
It does not say to a different charity, it says *the charity. *  That twist is yours Jim.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 10, 2015)

BobF said:


> *I just heard that he donated the speaking fee to the charity.
> *
> It does not say to a different charity, it says *the charity. *  That twist is yours Jim.



Bring forward credible evidence to support that claim.  I don't believe it.


----------



## Lon (Jul 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> The pressure was too much maybe.  But, even if he did Lon, he diverted 150 from the wounded vets, _to give to another charity_?  Smells funny.



Things can sometimes smell funny if your nose is up the donkeys arse.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 10, 2015)

Lon said:


> Things can sometimes smell funny if your nose is up the donkeys arse.



I'd have to say that's a whole lot less odious than what comes out of an elephant..  At least volume wise..


----------

